# Best way to add brand logo to sleeves?



## PeteShirt (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey!

Apologies if this in the wrong place 

I am new to printing tees.

I print my tees with a DTG printer.

I would love to add my logo to the bottom of the sleeve on the right hand side of the tee.

I would love to know the best/easiest/most cost effective way to do that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

depends what your logo is really,, would a small piece of jet opaque work?


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

Personally I haven't used a DTG printer, we use a large format printer and heat press. It looks like you will need a long sleeve platen to do what you want, here is a link to give you an idea Touchdown Long Sleeve Platen Instructions for Brother GT-541 GT-782 Printers


----------



## PeteShirt (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the replies everyone.

So I run an online shop and most of my tee are back and front designs.

I have a lot of customers asking for the logo on the sleeves. Was hoping for a sort of "iron on" option!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

PeteShirt said:


> Was hoping for a sort of "iron on" option!


I'd have though that that would have been easiest too and by far the quickest. Just some dark transfer paper cut out to size with a same size pad beneath and press. once the sheet of transfers are done it'll take seconds per shirt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check with your printer manufacturer and see if they have a sleeve platen you can buy.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

When I have to print on an adult sized short sleeve, I find that a hat press works really well for that. 

Doing a long sleeve, I put it across the bottom platen and kind of fold it so that the bottom seam won't interfere with the pressure.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SpecMat said:


> When I have to print on an adult sized short sleeve, I find that a hat press works really well for that.
> 
> Doing a long sleeve, I put it across the bottom platen and kind of fold it so that the bottom seam won't interfere with the pressure.


His question is for a DTG.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

splathead said:


> His question is for a DTG.


Missed that part of it. Serves me right for straying from the heat press forums. Lol.


----------

